# Τώρα και στην Αγγλία (διόλου εφήμερα...)



## SBE (Aug 9, 2011)

Ενώ η Γκάρντιαν έχει απευθείας τις εξελίξεις και βλέπω ότι όλο και πλησιάζουν προς τα εδώ τα "γεγονότα" και τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί νωρίτερα το φαρμακείο και το κομμωτήριο απέναντι είχαν κατεβάσει τα βαριά ρολά, μια φωτογραφία που λίγο πολύ τα λέει όλα






Στο μεταξύ στην τηλεόραση μια από τα ίδια, οι πολιτικοί και οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι εκπρόσωποι (μαύροι και άσπροι) να μιλάνε για κοινοτικά ζητήματα και κοινωνικά προβλήματα σα να μιλάνε για άλλον πλανήτη- είναι γνωστό άλλωστε ότι το 40% του πληθυσμού σιχαίνεται το υπόλοιπο 60%.

Και εδώ ο χάρτης με τα σημεία που έγιναν/ γίνονται επεισόδια


----------



## rogne (Aug 9, 2011)

Και ο πρώτος νεκρός των ταραχών: http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/blog/2011/aug/09/london-riots-violence-looting-live#block-98.
Στα ελληνικά: http://www.protothema.gr/world/article/?aid=138715.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2011)

Κάτι που θα ήθελα να είχαμε δει και στην Ελλάδα
Riot cleanup campaign launched on Twitter and Facebook

Eleven locations in London had volunteers arriving for cleanup operations, according to a Wiki site set up on Tuesday. There are also similar operations in Bristol and Liverpool.
....
"There are now people on the ground all across London," he said. "Even just putting on some gloves, picking up a dustpan and brush, and clearing one broken window on the way into work. People are saying, 'We're Londoners, we're resilient and getting on with it.'"


----------



## rogne (Aug 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> Κάτι που θα ήθελα να είχαμε δει και στην Ελλάδα
> Riot cleanup campaign launched on Twitter and Facebook


 
Προσωπικά έχω δει καλύτερα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα από αυτό:






Ή (ακόμα χειρότερα) από αυτό:






Και η κοινωνική σύνθεση των καθαριστών, άλλωστε, μοιάζει να είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα σε σχέση με τους ταραξίες, αν πιστέψουμε το ρεπορτάζ. Έτσι είναι οι ταξικές κοινωνίες, διχασμένες σε όλα τους...


----------



## sarant (Aug 10, 2011)

Και στην Αθήνα δεν υπάρχουν οι Ατενίστες;


----------



## Elsa (Aug 10, 2011)

Από το ιστολόγιο Life on Wheels, του Jody McIntyre:

_More people gathered, and frustration grew. Days earlier, Haringey council had announced the closing of eight out of the 13 youth clubs in the borough. Now, a man had been shot dead in the street, and no-one seemed to care.

The context we are told to ignore. These riots have nothing to do with the death of Mark Duggan. These riots have nothing to do with rising unemployment. These riots have nothing to do with the cuts to education and youth centres. Simply mindless violence, we are told._

Δεν θυμάμαι, νομίζω πως εδώ είδα τις προάλλες ένα βίντεο για το θέμα των κέντρων νεότητας στις φτωχές γειτονιές του Λονδίνου που κλείνουν στα πλαίσια των μέτρων λιτότητας της κυβέρνησης, που έλεγε ακριβώς αυτό: Tottenham youth club closures: ‘There’ll be riots’ In London.






Κι απ’ ότι φαίνεται, o Mark Duggan τελικά δεν είχε καν όπλο! Απλώς εκτελέστηκε από την αστυνομία, και όχι όπως λέγανε στην αρχή “σκοτώθηκε σε ανταλλαγή πυροβολισμών”! Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο κόσμος εκεί, το είχε διαισθανθεί από την αρχή αυτό, γι αυτό ξεχείλισε η οργή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2011)

Δεν θα είχαν αποφευχθεί τα επεισόδια με μερικές αίθουσες του πιγκ πογκ και χώρο για σκέιτμπορντ, κι ας προσπαθούν να κρυφτούν πίσω από τις δικαιολογίες περί περικοπών ορισμένοι. Άλλωστε οι νεαροί που λεηλατούσαν δεν το έκαναν στο όνομα κάποιας πολιτικής ιδεολογίας. Ούτε ξεχύλησε καμιά οργή, Έλσα, με αφορμή το θάνατο του Ντούγκαν. Τέτοια συμβαίνουν κάθε μέρα και δεν γίνονται καν θέμα στις ειδήσεις, όπως δεν είχε γίνει πριν το Σάββατο ο θάνατός του θέμα, ούτε καν στα ψιλά. Ας μην κρίνουμε με τα μεγέθη της Ελλάδας.
Οι δικαιολογίες που έπαιξαν πολύ στα δελτία ειδήσεων από πολιτικούς και ειδικούς ήταν δύο:
α. περικοπές και οικονομική κρίση
β. εγκληματίες
Και οι μεν και οι δε κάνουν λάθος. Η πρώτη δικαιολογία είναι ο φόβος των μεσαίων κοινωνικών στρωμάτων που ζορίζονται από την κρίση και σκέφτονται ότι άμα συνεχιστεί το ζούληγμα θα καταντήσουν κι αυτοί έτσι. Η δεύτερη είναι η κλασσική αδιαφορία αυτών που είναι σίγουροι ότι δεν θα βρεθούν ποτέ σε αυτή τη θέση. 

Το γιατί το έλεγαν πολύ σωστά χτες δυο πιτσιρίκια, ένας μαύρος κι ένας άσπρος, σε κάποιο από τα προγράμματα: η κοινωνία έχει γυρίσει την πλάτη της στους φτωχούς εδώ και δεκαετίες. Το ΗΒ έχει τη χαμηλότερη κοινωνική κινητικότητα στο δυτικό κόσμο κλπκλπ. Συνεχίζω με τις δικές μου σκέψεις:

Σκεφτόμουν ότι η αστυνομία είχε συμφέρον να αφήσει μια μικρή και σχετικά ανώδυνη διαμαρτυρία να πάρει διαστάσεις (όπως τους κατηγορούν ότι έκαναν), γιατί είχε ανακοινωθεί ότι θα μειωθεί το προσωπικό της αστυνομίας κατά 20%. Τώρα δε νομίζω ότι θα τολμήσει κανείς να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Και δε νομίζω ότι η αστυνομία πίστευε ότι θα πάρει τέτοιες διαστάσεις. Αυτά βεβαίως είναι συνωμοσιολογία. Ας γυρίσουμε στη συμμοριολογία...

Το Λονδίνο έχει συμμορίες σε κάθε γειτονιά. Επειδή όλη η αστυνομική δύναμη της πόλης είχε μαζευτεί στο Τότεναμ, βρήκαν ευκαιρία οι συμμορίες να ληστέψουν. Γιατί βεβαίως τι άλλο ήταν το ότι την Κυριακή το βράδυ σαράντα οπλισμένοι νεαροί κυκλοφορούσαν στο Νότιν Χιλ και επιτέθηκαν σε εστιατόριο και λήστεψαν τους πελάτες; Παρακολουθούσα Τουίτερ, τους 40 τους αναφέρανε αρκετοί πριν γίνει αυτό με το εστιατόριο. Και το βράδυ της Δευτέρας με το που ήρθαν ενισχύσεις στο Λονδίνο από την επαρχία άρχισαν τα σοβαρά επεισόδια στην επαρχία. Μη μου πείτε ότι αυτό είναι λαϊκή οργή και δεν είναι οπορτουνισμός. 

Χτες ανακοινώθηκε ότι απαγγέλθηκαν κατηγορίες σε έναν φοιτητή, σε έναν ιδιωτικό υπάλληλο κλπ. Και λέγανε όλοι μα πως είναι δυνατόν, αφού αυτοί είναι βολεμένοι κλπκλπ. Απλά πράγματα: αυτοί είδαν φως και μπήκαν κι επειδή δεν έχουν την προστασία της συμμορίας γι'αυτό τους συλλάβανε. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο και το είπα πιο πάνω: το 40% της χώρας σιχαίνεται και δεν θέλει να έχει καμία επαφή με το 60%. Δεν είναι θέμα χρώματος, είναι ξεκάθαρος κοινωνικός ρατσισμός. 

Έλεγε κάποιος ότι στο Χάκνεϊ (που έμενα κάποτε) το 50% των δασκάλων είναι αναπληρωματικοί, κι οι υπόλοιποι υποθέτω κοιτάνε να πάνε σε άλλο σχολείο. Τελειώνεις το σχολείο αμόρφωτος και φυσικά είσαι μια ζωή αποκλεισμένος και χωρίς ελπίδα. Κι επειδή από άγνοια δεν ασκείς το δικαιωμα του εκλέγειν κανένας πολιτικός δεν ασχολείται με σένα. Αν όλοι αυτοί ήξεραν τι πολιτική δύναμη έχουν θα βελτίωναν τη ζωή τους, αλλά πού να το μάθουν; Στο σχολείο που είναι απλά μπειμπισίτερ ή στην τηλεόραση της αποβλάκωσης; Όσο για το γιατί στρέφονται στις συμμορίες, ο Sudhir Venkatesh έχει στηρίξει όλη του την καριέρα να αναλύει και να ερμηνεύει, συνιστώ να δείτε τη σελίδα του για περισσότερα. 

Σχετικά με αυτούς που καθαρίσανε τα σπασμένα, πρώτα πρώτα sarant δεν ήταν οργανωμένο κίνημα σαν αυτούς που αναφέρεις. Δεύτερον rogne, δες και κάτι χωρίς τα μαρξιστικά γυαλιά. Αυτό που μου άρεσε εμένα ήταν το ότι οι πολίτες πήγαν να καθαρίσουν τις ζημιές. Στην Ελλάδα που όλα τα περιμένουμε από το κράτος δεν καθαρίζουμε έξω από την πόρτα μας.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 10, 2011)

Δεν είμαι εκεί και δεν ξέρω, αλλά από όσα λες, τελικά δεν βγάζω πολύ διαφορετικό συμπέρασμα. 
Σήμερα πέτυχα μια μορφή, τον Darcus Howe, να τα χώνει στη δημοσιογράφο του BBC, που πάει να τον πατρονάρει στην αρχή και μετά τον κατηγορεί ύπουλα:






_ "I don't call it rioting, I call it an insurrection of the masses of the people. It is happening in Syria, it is happening in Clapham, it's happening in Liverpool, it's happening in Port of Spain, Trinidad, and that is the nature of the historical moment..."

Armstrong interrupts Howe in mid-sentence, stating "You are not a stranger to riots yourself, I understand, are you? You have taken part in them yourself." Howe responded but was soon cut off:

"I have never taken part in a single riot. I've been on demonstrations that ended up in a conflict. And have some respect for an old West Indian negro, and stop accusing me of being a rioter. Because I... You won't tickle me to get abusive, you just sound idiotic. Have some respect." _

Το παραπάνω απόσπασμα είναι από την Βικιπαίδεια, από το λήμμα για τον Howe: 
Πότε πρόλαβαν και το ενημέρωσαν, οι άτιμοι;


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2011)

Elsa said:


> "I don't call it rioting, I call it an insurrection of the masses of the people. It is happening in Syria, it is happening in Clapham, it's happening in Liverpool, it's happening in Port of Spain, Trinidad, and that is the nature of the historical moment..."



Αμφιβάλλω ότι στη Συρία το πρόβλημα είναι το ίδιο. Όσο και να αρέσκονται σε κάτι τέτοια διάφοροι που το παίζουν αρχηγοί της εκάστοτε κοινότητας. Χωρίς ίσως να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η ύπαρξη της κοινότητας (προσφιλής αγγλική πατέντα του διαίρει και βασίλευε) γιατί αμέσως παύεις να είσαι πολίτης, είσαι μέλος της κοινότητας και πρέπει να μιλάς μέσω του εκπροσώπου. 

Ο συγκεκριμένος ομιλητής έλεγε τις προάλλες τα ίδια σε άλλο πρόγραμμα και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έχει μείνει το μυαλό του στο 1980. Ε, συγγνώμη, αλλά όταν συναντάς στο δρόμο έναν 14χρονο μαύρο τη νύχτα αλλάζεις πεζοδρόμιο. Δεν κάθεσαι να τον ρωτήσεις αν ο παππούς του λέει ότι είναι αγγελούδι. Και το ίδιο κάνεις και με 14χρονο λευκό. Και μια που το λέμε, τον περασμένο μήνα τη βραδιά που έκανα τη μετακόμιση πίσω στο Λονδίνο με σταμάτησε η αστυνομία δύο φορές σε ένα βράδυ και την πρώτη με κράτησαν μία ώρα. 

Σε δυο μήνες θα έχουν ξεχαστεί όλα αυτά και θα συνεχίσουμε να κλεινόμαστε ο καθένας στο γκέτο του.


----------



## rogne (Aug 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με αυτούς που καθαρίσανε τα σπασμένα, πρώτα πρώτα sarant δεν ήταν οργανωμένο κίνημα σαν αυτούς που αναφέρεις. Δεύτερον rogne, δες και κατι χωρίς τα μαρξιστικά γιαλιά. Αυτό που μου άρεσε εμένα ήταν το ότι οι πολίτες πήγαν να καθαρίσουν τις ζημιές. Στην Ελλάδα που όλα τα περιμενουμε από το κράτος δεν καθαρίζουμε έξω από την πόρτα μας.



Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι χωρίς (κάποιου είδους) μαρξιστικά γυαλιά ο κόσμος μοιάζει να χωρίζεται σε "looters-scum" και σε νοικοκύρηδες/νοικοκυρές (σε απόγνωση και) με σκουπόξυλα. Σύμφωνα με τις περιγραφές σου, SBE, τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο περίπλοκα, και συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι δεν μπορούν να εξηγηθούν με τα γνωστά μιντιακά στερεότυπα. Γι' αυτό επιμένω ότι είναι εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο αν αυτοί που πήγαν να καθαρίσουν τις ζημιές το έκαναν ανιδιοτελώς και χωρίς ατζέντα: οι φωτογραφίες και η άπλετη δημοσιότητα που πήρε η κίνηση μάλλον το αντίθετο δείχνουν. Έχουμε χορτάσει κι εδώ από "πολίτες" που ενδιαφέρονται για τις "γειτονιές" τους και κάνουν "επιτροπές", "περιφρουρήσεις" και τα λοιπά...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο να παραλληλίζεις κάποιον που καθαρίζει σπασμένα τζάμια με χρυσαυγίτη, πάντως. Το ότι κάποιος δε συμμετέχει σε όποια επεισόδια, δε σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι ιδεολογικά ανήκει στην ακροδεξιά, ή ότι είναι μέλος της πλουτοκρατίας.

Το λέω αυτό ορμώμενη και από διάφορες κριτικές που διάβαζα προ καιρού για τους Ατενίστας: όταν κάποιος παίρνει μια σακούλα και μαζεύει γόπες από μια πενταβρόμικη παραλία, παίρνει μια σακούλα και μαζεύει γόπες από μια πενταβρόμικη παραλία. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά οπαδός της Α' ή της Β' ιδεολογίας, ούτε είναι υποχρεωτικά πολιτικοποιημένος, ή ενημερωμένος. Μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε, μέχρι και άσχετος που δεν ανοίγει ποτέ εφημερίδα.

Θέλω να πω, άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Και ναι μεν κατανοώ τη στάση στο πλαίσιο της οποίας όλες οι ενέργειες ενός ανθρώπου οφείλουν να συμβαδίζουν με την πολιτική ιδεολογία του, ωστόσο δεν είναι ανάγκη να περιμένουμε τη λαϊκή επανάσταση για να μαζέψουμε τα σκουπίδια.


----------



## rogne (Aug 10, 2011)

Όταν κάποιος/κάποια μαζεύει σκουπίδια με υψωμένα σκουπόξυλα και με μπλουζάκια με ξεκάθαρα συνθήματα, έχει ατζέντα και κάνει πολιτική εκστρατεία (σκουπίζοντας, έστω). Είτε το καταλαβαίνει αυτό είτε όχι, είτε έχει πολιτική ιδεολογία είτε όχι, λίγο μετράει: στη χειρότερη περίπτωση γι' αυτόν/αυτήν, την ατζέντα θα τη μανιπουλάρουν άλλοι και την πολιτική εκστρατεία θα τη διεξαγάγουν άλλοι για λογαριασμό του/της. Ας πρόσεχε ο/η εν λόγω, ή ας φρόντιζε τουλάχιστον να σκουπίσει μακριά απ' τις κάμερες και χωρίς να δίνει συνεντεύξεις. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, αυτό που θέλω να θίξω εδώ μόνο ονομαστική σχέση έχει με κάποιον/κάποια που μαζεύει γόπες από την παραλία (εκτός αν συμμετέχει σε εκστρατεία του Σκάι)...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2011)

Για τις συνεντεύξεις, δε διαφωνώ. Ωστόσο, το ότι κάποιοι μανιπουλάρουν τις ατζέντες άλλων, και ερμηνεύουν τις πράξεις τους έτσι ή αλλιώς, ισχύει γενικότερα, και για όλα τα σημαντικά περιστατικά που παίρνουν έκταση στις ειδήσεις, είτε αυτό είναι το καθάρισμα της παραλίας, είτε η λεηλασία της βιτρίνας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα ότι αυτοί που πήγαν να βοηθήσουν πήγαν όχι από πολιτική ιδεολογία αλλά από απλή κοινωνική ευσυνειδησία. Δεν πήγαν όλοι με μπλουζάκι looters are scum, και επιπλέον δε νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανένας με το ότι όσοι λεηλάτησαν μαγαζία και συμμετείχαν σε βανδαλισμούς παρανόμησαν και θα πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν όπως ορίζει ο νόμος. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, υποψιάζομαι ότι στην Ελλάδα ελλείψει άλλων ειδήσεων έχει πάρει διαστασεις το ζήτημα. Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο οι γονείς μου. Αρχικά δεν είχαν ανησυχήσει, αλλά μετά είδαν τηλεόραση. 

Στο μεταξύ σκεφτόμουν νωρίτερα κατι που είπε χτες το βράδυ στην τηλεόραση ένας νεαρός λευκός ράπερ που το παίζει μαύρος. Είπε το πολύ λογικό ότι μιλάμε για φόβο και λεηλασία στους δρόμους, ενώ το χρηματιστηριο κι όλη αυτή η ιστορία με τις αγορές και τα πρακτορεία είναι φόβος και λεηλασία σε άλο επίπεδο. 
Και στα ρηάλιτι, και στις σαπουνόπερες, να προσθέσω. Ο τύπος που ο θάνατός του ήταν αφρμή για τα επεισόδια λέει πριν πεθάνει έιχε στείλει μήνυμα από το κινητό του the Feds are after me. Αυτός ο τύπος δηλαδή νόμιζε ότι η πραγματικότητα ήταν αμερικάνικο αστυνομικό; Ή ίσως πιο πεζά, οι γκάνγκστερ του Λονδίνου χρησιμοποιούν τη γλώσσα των ξένων σήριαλ;

Μίλαγα με κάτι Έλληνες (πτυχιούχους) χτες και ανέφερα ότι ένα από τα προβλήματα του ΗΒ είναι η ανύπαρκτη κοινωνική κινητικότητα και μου έλεγε ο ένας μα εγώ ήρθα εδώ χωρίς λεφτά και τώρα έχω τρία σπίτια, η Αγγλία είναι η χώρα της ευκαιρίας, γιατί δεν κανουν κι οι φτωχοί άγγλοι το ίδιο; 
Σωστά, και γιατί δεν τρώνε παντεσπάνι, επίσης, δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2011)

Ένα άρθρο που προσπαθεί να αναλύσει από τη Γκάρντιαν εδώ


> ...it remains the case that these are shopping riots, characterised by their consumer choices: that's the bit we've never seen before. A violent act by the authorities, triggering a howl of protest – that bit is as old as time. But crowds moving from shopping centre to shopping centre? Actively trying to avoid a confrontation with police, trying to get in and out of JD Sports before the "feds" arrive? That bit is new.



Κι ένα που λέει ότι όποιος πέρναγε κι έβλεπε φως έκλεβε, όχι μόνο τα πιτσιρίκια.


----------



## Themis (Aug 11, 2011)

Παραθέτω από το σχόλιο ενός φίλου σχετικά με την αντίδραση των πολιτικοποιημένων χώρων για τα γεγονότα της Αγγλίας:


> Δεν είναι παράξενο ότι δεν μπορεί να πολιτικοποιηθεί εκείνο που δε χωράει σε κανένα πρόγραμμα. Λεηλασία: Οι αποκλεισμένοι συντονίζονται απλώς για να "πάρουν τα πράγματα" που έχουν παραχθεί (δηλαδή ήταν δυνατό να παραχθούν και να υπάρχει βάσιμη προσδοκία πώλησης τους) *επειδή *οι ίδιοι είναι αποκλεισμένοι. Το γεγονός ότι οι ίδιοι είναι μπλεγμένοι σε μια διαδικασία ανταλλαγής (παράνομη! άκου να δεις...) για να επιβιώσουν ορίζει απευθείας την αξία χρήσης αυτών των εμπορευμάτων για τους ίδιους. Στην πλειοψηφία τους θα πουληθούν στη μαύρη και οι μιλιτάντηδες θα βγάλουν σπυριά (αλλά αν έχουν καμιά άκρη θα τσιμπήσουν κανένα λαπτοπάκι κοψοχρονιά).


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2011)

Μόνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου την πρώτη πρόταση. Ίσως και τη δεύτερη. Μόνο το τέλος καταλαβαίνω, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι η διαδικασία ανταλλαγής, την παρένθεση στη δεύτερη και τρίτη σειρά κλπ. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου τα κάνει λιανά;


----------



## rogne (Aug 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μόνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου την πρώτη πρόταση. Ίσως και τη δεύτερη. Μόνο το τέλος καταλαβαίνω, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι η διαδικασία ανταλλαγής, την παρένθεση στη δεύτερη και τρίτη σειρά κλπ. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου τα κάνει λιανά;



Νομίζω ότι το σχόλιο εξηγεί τη λεηλασία βάζοντάς τη σε μια διαδικασία που πάει ως εξής: α) αποκλεισμός των "πλιατσικολόγων" από τη διαδικασία παραγωγής των εμπορευμάτων, άρα αποκλεισμός τους και από τη νόμιμη διαδικασία ανταλλαγής των εμπορευμάτων (την αγοραπωλησία τους), με τον αποκλεισμό αυτό να είναι αναγκαία συνθήκη για τη λειτουργία του όλου συστήματος (το οποίο δεν μπορεί να συντηρηθεί χωρίς αποκλεισμένους, ανέργους, παρίες κ.ο.κ.)• και β) μετατροπή των εμπορευμάτων σε "πράγματα" που τα προμηθεύεται ο αποκλεισμένος "πλιατσικολόγος" απλώς αρπάζοντάς τα και που τα ανταλλάσσει μετά παράνομα, στη μαύρη αγορά. Αυτή η ανταλλακτική αξία των "πραγμάτων" στη μαύρη αγορά είναι άμεσα η αξία χρήσης τους για τους "πλιατσικολόγους" (τα πουλάνε στη μαύρη αγορά για να ζήσουν), εκεί που για τους νόμιμους καταναλωτές τα συνήθη εμπορεύματα έχουν βέβαια την ανταλλακτική αξία τους, αλλά διατηρούν και μια διαφορετική αξία χρήσης (οι νόμιμοι καταναλωτές αγοράζουν εμπορεύματα για να τα κάνουν κάτι, π.χ. για να πουλήσουν μούρη). 

Όσο δεν θίγεται αυτό το θεμελιώδες πλαίσιο που ξεκινά από τον αποκλεισμό από τη διαδικασία παραγωγής, οι ταραχές-λεηλασίες δεν μπορούν φυσικά να "πολιτικοποιηθούν", δεν υπάρχει κανένα πιο ουσιαστικό πολιτικό περιεχόμενο που μπορεί να τους δοθεί. Οι "πλιατσικολόγοι" γίνονται με αυτό το σκεπτικό ορθολογικοί δρώντες, κάνουν μια (παράνομη) δουλειά για να ζήσουν, χωρίς να νοιάζονται για την πολιτικοποίηση της δράσης τους (ούτε οι νόμιμοι εργαζόμενοι/παραγωγοί/καταναλωτές νοιάζονται). 

Ενδιαφέρουσα εξήγηση μου φαίνεται (αν δεν την παρερμηνεύω), αλλά μονομερής, "οικονομίστικη". Οι ταραξίες δεν κάνουν μόνο πλιάτσικα, καίνε κιόλας, καταστρέφουν ασκόπως, σπάνε, χαβαλεδιάζουν κ.ο.κ. Δεν είναι δηλαδή _δομικά _συμμορίες του οργανωμένου εγκλήματος, ακόμα κι αν δραστηριοποιούνται στους κόλπους τους και τέτοιες. Αλλιώς δεν θα βάζανε φωτιά στην Αγγλία επί τόσες μέρες, θα κάνανε τις μπίζνες τους as usual (είναι πάντα πιο επικερδείς τέτοιες μπίζνες χωρίς περιττές φασαρίες). Εκτός κι αν, σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σκεπτικό, τα riots είναι/ήταν κάτι σαν τις διακοπές των "κανονικών" εργαζομένων (να ξεσκάμε και λίγο, όχι όλο δουλειά και δουλειά)...


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, τώρα βγάζει λίγο νόημα. 
Όμως χάνει μια διάσταση του προβλήματος: ότι τα κλεμμένα ήταν κυρίως ποδήλατα, τηλεοράσεις, κινητά τηλεφωνα, αθλητικά παπούτσια. Δηλαδή προιόντα που είναι υπερεκτιμημένα και υπερτιμημένα και που έχουν συμβολική αξία στις ηλικίες που λεηλατούσαν. 

Όσο για την τραγική ειρωνία ότι υπαρχουν δουλειές, κι ενώ βλέπω στην τηλεόραση τα κόμματα να αλληλοκατηγορούνται για την κατάσταση, να κάποιος  που λέει κάποια ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα:


> Each [school] year's 13 to 20% largely end up on benefits or in jail or in the grey area between the two, claiming what benefits they can and supplementing that income with criminal activity. This is not a recent development; those kids at the bottom have always been there. [...] These kids often have virtually no social skills. By that I mean they literally cannot sit in a room and hold a conversation with someone other than those in their peer group. That doesn't matter. They don't have the skills to fill in a job application form[...] We kick up to twenty percent of our kids out of school illiterate, innumerate and socially dysfunctional, then we import people to the low grade jobs those kids cannot do, so the immigrants can pay taxes to pay the benefits that just about keep that underclass quiet. The last government merely consolidated the neglect of the previous ones. All governments of all hues since the seventies have failed to address this problem; the only difference between them is the narrative they have fed their respective voters about it.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2011)

Και μια που είπαμε για οικονομία, δύο κλασσικά άρθρα
The Los Angeles Riots and the Economics of Urban Unrest
Economic Growth and Ethnic Violence


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2011)

Και ίσως το καλύτερο άρθρο για τα επεισόδια μέχρι στιγμής:
The moral decay of our society is as bad at the top as the bottom
Το άρθρο δίνει μερικά εξαιρετικά παραδείγματα διαφθοράς παρόμοιου επιπέδου των ίδιων των πολιτικών που ζητάνε αυστηρή τιμωρία κλπκλπ (πλαστές αποδείξεις για αγορές ηλεκτρικών ειδών κλπ από το γνωστό σκάνδαλο) και του πρωθυπουργού και αναφέρει μερικά παραδείγματα από τους πλούσιους και τη ζωή τους. 
Φυσικά εγώ πιστεύω ότι η ανισότητα ξεκινάει από το σχολείο και συνεχίζεται στο πανεπιστήμιο (μερικά πτυχία είναι πιο ίσα από άλλα). Όσο για την ανηθικότητα της κοινωνίας, δε νομίζω ότι είναι καινούργιο φαινόμενο. 

Αποσπάσματα:
_... I believe that the criminality in our streets cannot be dissociated from the moral disintegration in the highest ranks of modern British society. The last two decades have seen a terrifying decline in standards among the British governing elite. It has become acceptable for our politicians to lie and to cheat. An almost universal culture of selfishness and greed has grown up. It is not just the feral youth of Tottenham who have forgotten they have duties as well as rights. So have the feral rich of Chelsea and Kensington. 
[...] Most of the people in this very expensive street were every bit as deracinated and cut off from the rest of Britain as the young, unemployed men and women who have caused such terrible damage over the last few days. For them, the repellent Financial Times magazine How to Spend It is a bible. I’d guess that few of them bother to pay British tax if they can avoid it, and that fewer still feel the sense of obligation to society that only a few decades ago came naturally to the wealthy and better off. Yet we celebrate people who live empty lives like this.
[...] But the rioters have this defence: they are just following the example set by senior and respected figures in society. Let’s bear in mind that many of the youths in our inner cities have never been trained in decent values. All they have ever known is barbarism. Our politicians and bankers, in sharp contrast, tend to have been to good schools and universities and to have been given every opportunity in life._


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2011)

The culture of greed. Ακριβώς. Για τον μέσο πολίτη που δεν κάθεται να τα ψειρίσει και να καταλάβει τι συμβαίνει, η εικόνα των χρηματιστών στην αίθουσα συναλλαγών να φωνάζουν τιμές μήπως και τους ξεφύγει κανένας πόντος (πόσα τρισεκατομμύρια μάς είπαν ότι «χάθηκαν»; — τα εισαγωγικά τα θέλω) και η εικόνα κουκουλοφόρων και μη να λεηλατούν καταστήματα είναι εικόνες ληστρικότητας — απληστίας στην πρώτη περίπτωση, δικαιολογημένης ανάγκης στη δεύτερη, στα μάτια των πολλών. Οι εικόνες που δεχόμαστε καθημερινά από τα ΜΜΕ μάς δείχνουν τη βαρβαρότητα στον πάτο και τη βαρβαρότητα στην κορυφή. Στη μέση μια τραγική φιγούρα, ο πατέρας που έλεγε: «I have lost my son - if you want to lose yours, step forward, otherwise calm down and go home». Όμως οι πάνω βάρβαροι δεν θα ηρεμήσουν, δεν ηρεμούν. Θα χάσουμε πρώτα πολλά παιδιά. Και θα χάσουμε και τους ίδιους μας τους εαυτούς...


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2011)

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε βέβαια ότι ο πατέρας που τα έλεγε κι αυτά κι αυτός στον πάτο της κοινωνίας βρίσκεται, ένα- δυο σκαλοπάτια πιο πάνω από τους εξαθλιωμένους. 

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο πολίτης που είναι στη μέση το πιο πιθανό είναι να ορέγεται κι ο ίδιος τα μεγαλεία των χρηματιστών, τις σαχλογκόμενες, τα σινιέ μπιχλιμπίδια κλπ και πολλοί είχαν την ευκαιρία την τελευταία δεκαπενταετία με το σπρώξιμο των τραπεζών και την πιστωτική κάρτα στο χέρι να τα αποκτήσουν όλα αυτά, βάζοντας κι αυτοί το λιθαράκι τους. Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κανένας πραγματικά αθώος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2011)

Μα γράφω τα μελό μου και μου τα στραπατσάρεις έτσι... Όταν λέω «στη μέση», δεν εννοώ στη μέση κάποιας κοινωνικής κλίμακας. Όπως επίσης δεν πιστεύω ότι εκβαρβαρίζεται οπωσδήποτε όποιος είναι πολύ πλούσιος ή πολύ φτωχός. Διαφωνώ και με το τελευταίο: όλοι μας μπορεί να ορεγόμαστε το παραπάνω, που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι χυδαίο και κακόγουστο, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι θέλουμε να το αποκτήσουμε πατώντας επί πτωμάτων ή εξαθλιωμένων συμπολιτών. Κάποια στιγμή κάναμε συνειδητές επιλογές επαγγέλματος, γνωρίζοντας ότι δεν είναι μια επιλογή εύκολου πλουτισμού.

Ωστόσο, αν ο πολίτης είναι θύμα της καμπάνιας να ξοδέψει με τις πιστωτικές ή θύμα του κόλπου του χρηματιστηρίου επειδή κι αυτός είναι άπληστος, είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που θα ήθελα να βαρέσω πριν φτάσω να βαρέσω το θύμα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2011)

Τα μελό σου ήταν πολύ ωράια και προς στιγμής είπα να μην το συνεχίσω. 
Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πότε μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα και πότε για το ΗΒ, γιατί τα επεισόδια δεν εγιναν στην Ελλάδα, ούτε έχουν καμιά ομοιότητα με τα αντίστοιχα της Ελλάδας (ακόμα). Ομολογώ ότι ούτε εγώ μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω την νεόπλουτη Ελλάδα από την νεόπλουτη Αγγλία. Οι διαφορές είναι μόνο στα μεγέθη- εδώ είναι πολύ πιο πλούσια τα μεσαία στρώματα από τους αντίστοιχους της Ελλάδας και αντίστοιχα οι φτωχοί πιο φτωχοί. 
Όμως αναφέρεις την επιλογή επαγγέλματος και συνεπώς την εργασία σαν μέσο απόκτησης πλούτου και νομίζω ότι αυτή ειναι η βασική διαφορά με την Ελλάδα. Στο ΗΒ δεν υπάρχει η κοινωνική κινητικότητα της Ελλάδας. Συγκεκριμένα το ΗΒ έχει τη μικρότερη κοινωνική κινητικότητα στην Ευρώπη. 
Και επίσης, όπως αναφέρει το άθρο που έστειλα, δεν χρειάζεται να πατήσεις επι πτωμάτων- αυτό έιναι κλισέ. Όλοι αυτοί νόμιμοι είναι. Νόμιμοι είναι κι οι διαφημιστές, κι οι δημοσιογράφοι, κι οι τραπεζικοί, κι όλη η βιομηχανία που έχει στηθεί για να μας κάνει να ξοδέυουμε. 
Αυτή η οικονομική κρίση αντί να συνετίσει ορισμένους βλέπω να πηγαίνει στο άλλο άκρο, όμως. Διάβαζα (στην ιντιπέντεντ) ότι μια από τις μεγάλες αλυσίδες ηλεκτρικών βλέποντας να πεφτει η ζητηση με την κρίση άρχισε να φέρνει πιο αποκλειστικές μάρκες και να διαφημίζεται στο κοινό με το χρήμα. Και το ίδιο και σε άλλους κλάδους, έχουν αρχίσει όλοι να απομακρυνονται από το μέσο πορτοφόλι και να πηγάινουν εκεί που υπάρχει ακόμα χρήμα. Το φαινόμενο είναι ακόμα στην αρχή του και θα δούμε πως θα εξελιχτεί, αλλά μου φάινεται ότι απλά μεγαλώνει το χάσμα.


----------

